# Looking for input...I'm new to this.



## comsubin (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to bother you again but the last thing I would want to do is cause harm to this mantis or disrupt its cycle. Here is what I have observed and done. For the last 3 or so days this mantis has been sitting on a cactus by my porch light. It moves to the back of the cactus into the shadows at night. This morning I noticed three large flying insects hanging out on the cactus as well. By the time I left for work the mantis had captured one of these insects but did not eat it. I know this because when I returned home this evening, the insect was still captured in the same position as the morning.

So, I took my vase, placed some dirt in the bottom. I placed one large branch that stretched all the way to the top of the vase. I also threw some leafed branches in there as well. I placed the top of a pickle jar at the bottom with water in it. The mantis is now in there and the top is covered with mesh. The vase is currently at the same position as the cactus but is now on the porch not in a window. I live in Oakville, Ontario, Canada...so how will the weather affect things?

From here do I just change the water and place a cricket or 2 in the vase every couple days?

Thanks for any advice you can send. Email to [email protected]


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 12, 2006)

ok if you have a water sprayer one that has next had nothing but water in it. Then mist the mantis once or twice a day. I would but some crickets in to keep it healthy and i would recommend taking the mantis and putting it in an aquarium or critter keeper because the cold in the winter kills them well i hope that helped good luck


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

First thing is welcome to the forum. We have an introductions forum for new members to introduce themselves. If you don't want to disturb the mantis then put it back where you found it. From your post I can't figure out if you brought it inside or not. If it's outside it will die at first frost.


----------



## comsubin (Sep 13, 2006)

I got the mantis from outside. I put it in the vase last night and it has already eaten a moth and large flying insect. But, as I was trying to put in another snack she really seemed anxious to get out. So, there was much pressure from my family to allow her to return to the porch and live her own days. I feel guilty and really don't want to harm her cycle but I feel that I could offer her warmth and steady food.

What do you guys think...keep in or release her?


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

> I got the mantis from outside. I put it in the vase last night and it has already eaten a moth and large flying insect. But, as I was trying to put in another snack she really seemed anxious to get out. So, there was much pressure from my family to allow her to return to the porch and live her own days. I feel guilty and really don't want to harm her cycle but I feel that I could offer her warmth and steady food.What do you guys think...keep in or release her?


She will only live a short time longer indoors. Sounds like you want to let her go. If so then do it. If you want a captive bred mantis you can purchase one from a breeder here. Then you won't feel guilty about taking one from the wild.


----------



## comsubin (Sep 13, 2006)

Will the captive ones be more receptive to the containment or no? Now, if she lays her eggs right on the cactus on my porch, can I bring them in and raise them? I'm a grade 5 teacher so I thought it might be nice for my students to check out the life cycle.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 13, 2006)

yup you could bring in and hatch an egg if she lays one youll want to have fruit fly cultures when they hatch though :wink:


----------



## comsubin (Sep 13, 2006)

What time of the day do they like to hunt? It's 9:16pm right now and it appears that she is stocking moths by the porch light.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 13, 2006)

she probably likes the night because the light attracts bugs


----------



## rlechols (Sep 13, 2006)

All wild caught mantids dislike containment at first; they'll get used to it after a few days. It's beneficial if they have enough room in their enclosure to roam around. Mantids can hunt any time--day or night, but hunting near a light at night is easy hunting, so people often notice them doing it.

If you obtain an eggcase, it will hatch in 4-6 weeks after being laid (if the female mated). You must be ready to care for hundreds of nymphs with a steady supply of fruit flies. The eggcase can also be refrigerated or kept outside in the cold to delay hatching.

Good luck!


----------



## comsubin (Sep 14, 2006)

All this information is cool and mindblowing. Well, 2 days ago I released her but now she is just hanging from the maibox semi rings (where the paper rests). I wonder if she will lay her eggs there or is it natural for her to move to a close by plant and do the deed there?

Now, when you say fruit flys does that mean the full grown or other?


----------



## rlechols (Sep 14, 2006)

She could lay her eggcase just about anywhere--on thick stems, in trees, on a mailbox or deck, etc. It just depends on her finding a spot she likes.

I'm not sure what you mean about fruit flies--In any case, there are two kinds of flies readily available on the internet. The smaller is drosophila melangastor and the larger is drosophila hydei. The come in flightless varieties in a 32 oz deli cup with their own food. I keep nymphs in a large net cage and pour in a bunch of flies every day. I separate the nymphs when they have molted a few times and put them in their own enclosure (a deli cup).

Do a search here on mantid forum. There is lots of info to read and you can learn all about how it's done before you get any nymphs.


----------

